# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Σταντ- παιδότοπος δικής μου κατασκευής για κοκατίλ!

## CaptainChoco

Γεια σε όλους! Το καλοκαίρι όταν κατασκεύαζα ακόμα τα παιχνίδια για τον Αρθούρο μου, σκέφτηκα να του φτιάξω και ένα χώρο για να μπορεί να κάθεται όταν βγαίνει από το κλουβάκι του. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν με τη βοήθεια του θείου μου και του αγοριού μου (σιγά μην το έκανα όλο μόνη μου  :cool: ), αυτό το σταντ με μερικά παιχνιδάκια πάνω.



(εδώ φαίνεται και ο μικρός μου πίσω που κοιτάει να δει τι κάνω  :: )





Ο τρόπος κατασκευής του ήταν πολύ εύκολος. Φυσικά δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πουθενά κόλλα, βίδες έχουν μπει μόνο στο κάτω μέρος για να στηριχτούν οι πέντε βάσεις, σε σημείο που το κοκατίλ δεν έχει πρόσβαση. Οι υπόλοιπες ενώσεις έγιναν με σφήνες από καλαμάκια από σουβλάκια (εννοείται από συσκευασία  :: ). Όπως φαίνεται εδώ: 





Το ξύλο που θα εξυπηρετεί ως βασική πατήθρα είναι από φυσικό ξύλο λεμονιάς και σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή αν μένει ώρα έξω να του έχω και κάποιο δοχείο κρεμασμένο εκεί για φαγητό ή νερό. 

Είπα να σας το παρουσιάσω τώρα, αφού σύντομα ο μικρός θα κάνει την πρώτη του εξόρμηση στο δωμάτιό μου! Ελπίζω να σας το ξαναπαρουσίασω με εκείνον πάνω να το καταστρέφει!

----------


## xrisam

Α μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα, είσαι χρυσοχέρα τελικά!!! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!! 

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή, αν υπάρχει *αγάπη* …..

----------


## christopher

Δεν υπάρχει! Είναι φοβερό και το ζηλεύω θέλω και εγώ.. πολλά πολλά μπράβο

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## Destat

Κωνσταντίνα είναι πανέμορφο το σταντ και θα το χαρεί πολύ το κοκατιλάκι σου είμαι σίγουρη! Ανυπομονώ να τον βγάλεις έξω και να μας στείλεις εντυπώσεις και φωτογραφίες του!
Ξόδεψες πολλά χρήματα για να το φτιάξεις? με έβαλες σε ιδέες τώρα.. :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασικά δεν ξόδεψα τίποτα γιατί τη βάση την είχε ο θείος μου και μου την έδωσε, και οι "κολώνες" είναι πατήθρες που υπήρχαν μαζί με το κλουβί και δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ γιατί έχω φτιάξει άλλες. Τα υπόλοιπα παιχνίδια και σκοινιά ήταν πράγματα που ήδη είχα αγοράσει για τα παιχνίδια. Αλλά και από την αρχή να θες να το φτιάξεις χωρίς να έχεις κάτι δεν νομίζω πως θα κοστίσει πολλά. Το πιο ακριβό ίσως να είναι η ξύλινη βάση. Πατήθρες τέτοιες βρίσκεις πολύ φθηνές.

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο σου κωνσταντινα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Κωνσταντίνα!! Μπράβο σου!!  :Happy: 
Θα το καταευχαριστηθεί το μικρό σου!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ελπίζω να του αρέσει Ευθύμη!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ελπίζω να του αρέσει Ευθύμη!!!!


Περιμένουμε και βίντεο, σίγουρα θα του αρέσει !!!  :wink:

----------

